# LP&W destruction and rebuild...



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

OK.... Ron Senek chided me into updating everyone this morning. 

I have undertaken the project of completely rebuilding the Lone peak & Western. The raised benchwork (A-la Richard Smith) just wasn't suiting my needs or desires. I was having real issues maintaining the trackage behind the shed. My roadbed issues were a nightmare, The 1.5" of topsoil in the arid environment of Salt Lake City just couldn't support any type of plant growth no matter how much water I threw at it. And I really wanted a nice yard to do some switching and the benchwork was just too narrow.

So.. here we go. 

Wobbly road bed...









No maintence access behind shed.









Grubby looking side yard that I really need an excuse to raze...









The remnants of the benchwork..









Former mainline right of way...









The arrival of the new raised bed wall..









Excavation begins...









The first course of brick... The white pipe is a water feed line for an automatic sprinkler system..









End wall finished, beginning of the back wall..









Another view...










There will be plenty more photos to follow. I'll update things as I proceed. I'm planning on lots of nice features on this incarnation of the LP&W. Maybe a water feature, a few bridges, a nice large yard.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like quite a project. Looking good so far so will be waiting on the next installment. Later RJD


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Dave i thought we were runnin this weekend ? what the **** !!!!!!!







HE HE HE OK OK I can wait til next weekend to run you should be finished by then ????


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave, you have a New layout plan i can see? i looking forward...


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Did you put motar in the block joints???


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Not yet Marty. They are currently dry stacked, very tight tolerances. Once I get 80% of the block set, I'll call for a visit from Mr. concrete pumper truck and infill all the voids for a solid monoblock wall (with rebar sections in each well). 

Bryan, I have a pretty good idea of the trackplan, but still have a few dtetails to work out (or in)... At the very least we're looking at a double track mainline around the perimiter, a 4 track yard about 14' long and an interior line that will have a few ups, down and rounds...


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Dave let me know if one of your neightbors is selling his house,we might not need a fence ? 

Manfred Diel


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll keep you posted Manfred...


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave 
Looks like quite a project you have going on there. So the footprint will be bigger then last layout. Good job!


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Actually it'll be a tad bit smaller Ron, but much more workable I think... By the way, can I borrow your tractor?


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave, will this layout be an island-type in the middle of the yard or an around-the-edge type layout on the property line?


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

It'll be an "island" by your description. Not in the middle though, it's on the north end of my backyard. Rough demensions are 20' x 30'. It'll be about 18" high on the east end and roughly 28" on the west end.. the yard slopes..


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, it's been a couple of weeks and we've made good progress so it's time for an update. 

85% of the wall is complete, I have left the last bit open to leave access for about a million wheelbarrow loads of fill. I should have a driveway full of dirt next Thursday. Yeah, backbreaking labor , my all time favorite. (You sure I can't borrow your tractor Ron??) 




























I burried electrical conduit under the east wall and have set up the electrical feed system to run from the shop into the layout. I have 4 sets of wires run from the shop to trackside. Three feeds will originate from three Aristo Trackside TEs. and one will be a low voltage line for lighting. 



















We do live in the desert out here.. so irrigation is important if you want plants.. and I do want plants. That's one of the primary reasons for the rebuild. The sprinkler system is now in place. I have yet to turn on this zone, other than for a test, but it's fully functional. 



















Of course, no major project gets done without proper supervision. Domino has been overseeing the entire operation, giving me moral support when needed and nipping at my heels when I start to slack.. 











I'll post more once the dirt arrives..


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

My Friend Joe told me once the only think that kept her from killing her husband was spending a hour and a half hand watering her plants by hand with a water hose. She never wanted a sprinkler system. 

PS I do not know how to spell Joeseph-a-Feen


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Fortunately (or un-fortunately) my wife doesn't do a lot of gardening.. And in my case (I do).. by having an automatic sprinkler system, it gives me more time to run trains.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Dave, this looks great, cant wait too see it back filled and track laid with trans running again. Good luck and have fun....


----------



## Bighurt (Sep 15, 2009)

I have to say your origional layout was very inspirational when I first visited the site and serched the archives. Now that you begun again I can only say I can't wait to see your new dream as it comes to life.

I have to say I envy many of you that have not just the finances to fund your lines but the staable home in which to build it.

As a fairly young member this will not be my final home, in fact in 2 yrs I will hopefully be in a larger dwelling. Its frustrating to have the ability and the motivation to build something, just not being able too keep it. Your origional line and many others have the ability to move easily. Or rather they don't have as big an impact on the property, making resale easier.

None the less, enjoying the progress so far keep up the good work.


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave this is the only tractor I can let you borrow.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Well...it's more than I have now..


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

Now I know why you wanted to borrow my clunker... To bad it's not registered...


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

It's OK, I found a guy who has a dumptruck for hire by the hour..


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Don't forget to post pictures of the Dumptruck by the hour


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Then i'll post half a picture, because it'll ba a quick trip... But I'm paying for the whole hour so I guess I'll post a whole picture..


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Did you look into a drip system before deciding on sprinklers? 
There's less loss do to evaporation and I know rain bounces my ballast about, I'm pretty sure 4 corner sprinklers will do the same. 
The small tubing (spagehtti) only needs to be 3-6" deep so it's easy to run a line to where you strategeclly place your plants. All components push together, I use my Gerber folding pliers because my thumbs have gone arthritic... to hold the fitttings and bare hand the hose. 
A simple timer on the presure reducing valve and it's automatic and you can run at the same time. 

John


----------



## leonpete (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi Dave. I don't know your track plan but you may want to leave out some of the top row of block where you plan to have any bridges so the ground can dip down under your bridge or to put in a small trestle.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Already have plans Leon. The concrete block will determine base level, then I have landscpae block to build up a bit on each end for a couple of canyons and a bridge or two..


----------



## leonpete (Jan 4, 2008)

The area you now have is the same as mine. Have fun with your new project Dave.


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave how much dirt you getting and putting in?


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

About 25 cubic yards..


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking for your proposed track plan . . . What is your concept ?


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Ron. This is just a rough sketch, but it captures the idea pretty well, not drawn to scale. Min curve radius is 4'. 










Double track mainline around the perimiter, but they diverge in the back corner to "manuver through a canyon of boulders". There will be a four track yard that interchanges with an inner line that has some topography to deal with. I'll add in a few spurs and industrial leads, but I'll let that come organicaly, don't know exactly where yet.. 

Infill all the blank spaces with lots of plants..


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh my Gosh.. I feel as though I'm necroposting on my own thread.. I had no idea how hard it was to just get dirt around here... But Glory Halalujah!! It has arrived.. 20 cubic yard of the finest Wasatch sandy loam (complete with rocks and small boulders..). 

You asked for it J.J. Here come the dumptrucks!! 














































I've already started to make a dent!!! 










There's just too much joy here for one man to hog all to himself. If any of you want to stop by and help out I'd be more than happy to share the love... (One wheelbarrow full at a time)..


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Of course... I get all my dirt delivered yesterday, and now it 29 degrees outside and we have snow mixed with rain all day today....... lovely.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Throw a tarp over it before it get's any heavier!


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave I thought you were outside type guy. Now is time to move dirt packs in better. Besides put Shawn out there to move it while you stay inside to supervise.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Are you kidding Ron?? Getting Sean to leave his Saturday morning cartoons ??? It would be easier to get both North Korea and Iran to give up their nuclear programs..


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.................... 










Fer cryin' out loud.......


----------



## Bills (Feb 20, 2008)

Nice scale model of Mount Everest!


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Quick put a loop of track on it and get some winter shots!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Did that white stuff cost extra?


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Thankfuly no J.J. The entire pile was free, plus delivery. Snow was free as well..


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey!.. It's beginning to look like something... Like a big tub-o-dirt. 




























Phew.. that's 45 wheelbarrows full of fill moved over the last two days.. I'm quite please with the progress so far. It's starting to fill in nicely. Looks like I have three more days of good weather to finish it up and get the HUGE pile of dirt out of my driveway. All that fill you see there constitutes about 1/4 of what I have available. I should have plenty to build mountans and such... but we'll see.. 

All you guys sure nobody want's to come help?????


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave I sure would like to but excuse excuse excuse. It is starting to look like something big kitty litter box!


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

After the last go round, the neighborhood cats know better than to come around here..


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dave F on 16 Oct 2009 09:08 AM 
Ron. This is just a rough sketch, but it captures the idea pretty well, not drawn to scale. Min curve radius is 4'. 










Double track mainline around the perimiter, but they diverge in the back corner to "manuver through a canyon of boulders". There will be a four track yard that interchanges with an inner line that has some topography to deal with. I'll add in a few spurs and industrial leads . . . 
Neat-looking plan. I see plenty of possibilities there. Good job !


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dave F on 14 Nov 2009 02:06 PM 
Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.................... 










Fer cryin' out loud....... 
Believe me, I KNOW the feeling ! Usually by the time it looks like that up here, the pile underneath has turned into one solid mass of ice !


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Ron. I've added a few things to the track plan already.. I should post the revised plan later.. 

It's warmed up a bit this week so I've had fairly easy digging so far. If I get out there before the sun gets on the pile I have a "hard shell" of about 5" of permafrost to get through. But then I just hollow out underneath and let it collapse on itself.. kinda fun actually.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's the revised track plan, a few changes but built around the original. I didn't change anything on the original, only added to it.. 

The grey ovals are large boulders and rocks that I have here. 
The red areas will be built up, raised "cliffs and hills" made with retaining wall pavers that I have on hand as well.. 
And I added a few sidings, spurs, industrial leads, etc...


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Nice additions, you'll like that 2nd inner loop connection, beats having to back out. 
You might want to make 2/3's of that upper spur (red line) into a passing siding, then you'd have a run around to shove cars into the spur.... from either direction. 

Looking good, I'd come and help but the kickstand on my shovel is bent.....nowI fall over while watching! 

John


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah, I'd already though of the passing siding, good call there.. 
I hate it when my shovel kickstand doesn't work...


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Productive day today, moved a lot of dirt... Things are filling in nicely. If I make as much progress as I did today for the next couple of days I should have the entire bed up to level grade by Wednesday... YEAH!!! Then I can start putting down roadbed & ballast... 

All the initial loads have been compacted and are stable, now I'm top loading, dressing the surface and compacting. I have the North West corner done.. 





























Just thought I'd toss this in.. The view form my backdoor.. I can live with it..


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dave F on 30 Nov 2009 05:12 PM 
Productive day today, moved a lot of dirt... Things are filling in nicely. If I make as much progress as I did today for the next couple of days I should have the entire bed up to level grade by Wednesday... YEAH!!! Then I can start putting down roadbed & ballast... 

All the initial loads have been compacted and are stable, now I'm top loading, dressing the surface and compacting. I have the North West corner done.. 











Just thought I'd toss this in.. The view form my backdoor.. I can live with it.. 









1 pix: That's one HUGE sandbox. 
2nd pix: That wouldn't happen to be "Lone Peak" by any chance ?


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Technicaly that would be a sand and ROCK box... 

Lone Peak is just out of frame to the right. That's Twin peaks in the photo (Actually the summit of West Twin, East Twin is just behind it. ). I'll get you a photo of Lone Peak tomorrow Ron... It's closer anyway..


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dave F on 30 Nov 2009 07:42 PM 
Technicaly that would be a sand and ROCK box... 

Lone Peak is just out of frame to the right. That's Twin peaks in the photo








(Actually the summit of West Twin, East Twin is just behind it. ). I'll get you a photo of Lone Peak tomorrow Ron... It's closer anyway.. 

How about a sand box WITH rocks ? Yes, I want to see a photo of the legendary Lone Peak, as made famous by your Lone Peak and Western RR.


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

I hope you're running a plate compactor over the area as you fill. 
You WILL notice some settling! 
I know this is to late but you could rent a bobcat by the day, and they do deliver. 
Looks great. 
How's the bod holding up?


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

A) Yes, I compact it every 6" worth or so.. I expect some settling, and have planned for such. 
B) With the layout of my backyard a Bobcat really would not work well. I though about it and sadly I think it would cause more problems than it would help. (That plus I'm really, really cheap and didn't want to spend the $$$) 
C) Thanks... 
and 
D) So far, so good. I have not been to the gym since the dirt arrived and if anything, I'm feeling stronger. I'm losing some flexibility in my shoulders after a long day of dirt transport. I just write it off to my now action hero muscle bound phisique.... (hehehehe)


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Another productive morning, I got 10 loads moved before 10:00 am. 

Currently we look like this... 





























I'm taking a break right now, gonna grab some lunch in a bit. I'll try and move at least that much material again this afternoon, I figure that should get me about half of the bed topped off. 

My original though was to grade the surface level with the top of the bed, almost pool table level. I'll get close, but lets face it, how many prototype RR's have a dead level surface to work on??? there are always a few ups and downs.. I can level my track wil ballast and roadbed structure and let the rest of the topography fall where it may.. It'll look more realistic anyway..

At least that's what I'm telling myself now.. 



Just for you Ron... The magnificent west face of Lone Peak... Namesake of the LP&W. 




















I'll take a few more this evening when I get better light on it..


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Here ya go Ron.. two more shots of Lone Peak. I was tied up this evening and missed the really good light at sunset, plus it was a bit hazy today. ( I was tied up in a very warm blanket on the couch taking a nap...) 




















Why was I napping you ask... 

I figure each shovelfull weighs about 10 lbs.. 
25 shovels per wheelbarrow load.... 
I moved 22 wheel barrow loads today... 

I moved 5500 lbs of fill myself today... so I feel the nap was justified.. 

Thiis is the pile I started with... 










This is the pile this afternoon.. 



















As if my back and shoulders didn't already tell me... progress is being made..


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave you're making excuses for not working faster. Better hurry because it is going to snow again this weekend.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dave F on 01 Dec 2009 06:21 PM 
Here ya go Ron.. Lone Peak. 












Good ! Now I will be needing a picture of an _operating_ model train _with this mountain in the background_. Looks like you might have to knock down a section of fence to accomplish this, but what a great shot it _could _be !


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Sadly Ron, I'd have to knock down a section of fence AND the neighbors house.. Somehow I don't think they'd appreciate my efforts in the name of art..


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Save the cedar for bridges!!! 
The house can go into the dumpster!!


----------

